
How I raised $400,000 in two weeks, from 61 investors, through AngelList - setra
https://medium.com/swlh/how-i-raised-400-000-in-two-weeks-from-61-investors-through-angellist-525c65869ecf
======
daltonlp
The article links to [https://founderbliss.com/](https://founderbliss.com/),
which has no site.

The author's linkedin profile links to [http://bliss.ai](http://bliss.ai),
which is a domain placeholder in Chinese.

A google search yields [http://www.blissai.com/](http://www.blissai.com/),
which appears to be the actual website.

Looks like all hustle and no execution.

~~~
pteredactyl
Yea, what?!

Smoke and mirrors, baby!

